# Blue line appearing in Canon 5200F output



## GillC (Jun 3, 2008)

i have been using my 5200F scanner without problems for 4 years on Panther and Tiger, but after installing Leopard and now reverting to Tiger (because of so many problems), a blue vertical line approx 3mm wide appears on scanned documents on both my printers (it is not caused by something on the scanner glass). I have consulted Canon phone tech support, but after downloading new Toolbox and Driver - still same problem, so they say take scanner in for repair. It seems very coincidental that it worked fine before the system shifting business. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Are you going straight from the scanner to the printer? Is there a blue line when you view the scanned file on the computer?


----------



## GillC (Jun 3, 2008)

I have tried scanning and saving the file on my computer to look at it and the blue line appears there as well. To describe the line a little better, it looks like the Mac blue progress bar and appears right down each page vertically,a bit to the right of centre,and there is also a white ghost line down centre page.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I would say that there is sometihng wrong with the scanner. If it were me, I'd start the scanner up like i was going to scan something, and then when the light/sensor bar got to the middle of the scanner bed, I'd pull the power so that the scanner head was in the middle so that I could look at it. then I'd pull out a flashlight and start looking at it to see if there is anything visable that could be causeing the issue. As far as it happening the same time as the upgrade, I would think it was still just luck of the draw (Something simialr has happened to me. I had a stick of RAM go bad at the same time I was upgradeing my Mac to 10.4.).


----------

